# Help the guy on 13 News [email protected]



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I just got through watching a story on 13 News today at 5pm. The story was in regards to one of our hunting brothers was denied his right to hunt because of his disability. He is confined to a wheelchair and has hunted the Sabine Forrest for years on his special equipped ATV. Well now the National Forrest has new rules and will not let him have his ATV there, therfore he is unable to deer hunt now. Knowing the power of this board and the people we have here that share the same passion he has, I was thinking that we could help him be able to hunt deer. I know that there are folks that their deer leases do not allow them to take guest like ours, but I know that there is someone that could help this guy out. Please. if there is anyone here that could make this happen for this guy, im sure he would really appreciate it. I am going to contact 13 News on the contact number for this guy and see if I could get a hold of him.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd have to talk to him and have someone guide him, if I'm not available... but we may be able to make this happen. Let me make some calls. George, you game?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'd have to talk to him and have someone guide him, if I'm not available... but we may be able to make this happen. Let me make some calls. George, you game?


I'm in


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Did anyone else see the story? Got a call into 13 News and hoping to get some info on how to contact the guy. 

Thanks guys !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Link to the story*

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=7186635


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Did alittle research on the subject:

*36 CFR Parts 212, 251, 261, and 295
Travel Management; Designated Routes
and Areas for Motor Vehicle Use; Final​Rule
*_Comment.​_​​​​Some respondents asked
the Forest Service to provide for permits
or exemptions for cross-country motor
vehicle use by people with disabilities.
Some respondents stated that denying
access to people with disabilities
constitutes discrimination.​
_Response.​_​​​​Under section 504 of the
Rehabilitation Act of 1973, no person
with a disability can be denied
participation in a Federal program that
is available to all other people solely
because of his or her disability. In
conformance with section 504,
wheelchairs are welcome on all NFS
lands that are open to foot travel and are
specifically exempted from the
definition of motor vehicle in § 212.1 of
the final rule, even if they are batterypowered.
However, there is no legal
requirement to allow people with
disabilities to use OHVs or other motor
vehicles on roads, trails, and areas
closed to motor vehicle use because
such an exemption could fundamentally
alter the nature of the Forest Service's
travel management program (7 CFR
15e.103). Reasonable restrictions on
motor vehicle use, applied consistently​
to everyone, are not discriminatory.

*§ 212.1 Definitions
*_Motor vehicle.​_​​​​Any vehicle which is
self-propelled, other than:
(1) A vehicle operated on rails; and
(2) Any wheelchair or mobility
device, including one that is batterypowered,
that is designed solely for use
by a mobility-impaired person for
locomotion, and that is suitable for use
in an indoor pedestrian area.​
_Motor vehicle use map. _A map


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=7186635


Our govt at work


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing. Thanks for the vid WYD. I think we can accomodate him if he is willing to have someone sit with or next to him in a blind. We have blinds he should be able to get into as well. If you can contact him just let me know. I will be out of town Monday of next week till that next Sunday but I'll have my phone with me.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Blake and State Vet. Im still trying to make contact with him. I will let you know. I have your phone number.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

If you guys need any help I have sharp knives, and a fine set of dogs just in case. If not let me know the results and maybe I can scare up some help for the taxidermy. Good on ya'll for putting forth the effort.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*that dude has $$*

check out the video he and his wife have 100K worth of trucks and cars in the yard :question::question: why in the hell can't he get a lease :question:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

100k worth of vehicles??

Did you ever think how the news people drove ALLLL the way from Houston to Bronson?? You never cease to amaze me Pilar... and thats not a compliment.


I understand why the Government is doing what they are. Its cuz non-disabled people are tearing stuff up. And trust me, they are.... 

Sucks that its a blanket rule though....


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Our govt at work


X2- It does not make sense. It is discrimination. I bet they get this corrected soon. In the meantime I hope he gets a few good hunts out of this. God Bless those who volunteer to make it happen.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I just spoke to Andrew Lott, who is the fellow that was not able to hunt anymore at the Sabine National Forrest. I told him that these good folks here Haute Pursuit and State Vet invited him to go on a deer hunt with them at thier place. Andrew was very appreciative and got very emotional with me on the phone. He graciously accepted the invite. Folks, this is what its all about. Like Andrew said, there are still folks around that will help one another out and these two are two of the best I know !!! I also spoke to Jessica Willey and she is interested in doing a follow up story about this.

Mark


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Hunt*

WOW! Way to go guys. Can't beat folks on here. Cudos all way around. Green to Haute and Contender.
BB


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> I just spoke to Andrew Lott, who is the fellow that was not able to hunt anymore at the Sabine National Forrest. I told him that these good folks here Haute Pursuit and State Vet invited him to go on a deer hunt with them at thier place. Andrew was very appreciative and got very emotional with me on the phone. He graciously accepted the invite. Folks, this is what its all about. Like Andrew said, there are still folks around that will help one another out and these two are two of the best I know !!! I also spoke to Jessica Willey and she is interested in doing a follow up story about this.
> 
> Mark


2cool, I'm ready:cheers:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very generous guys.....Merry Christmas


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Stinking tree huggers!! How can some people even live with there self on things like this! Oh Im sorry rules are rules......freaking idot!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WAY TO GO, FELLAS!!! Its great to see people coming together like this!


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is really AWESOME of you guys to do this for this man, especially around the holidays. The world needs more people like yourselves.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go*



tdebo_713 said:


> That is really AWESOME of you guys to do this for this man, especially around the holidays. The world needs more people like yourselves.


 What more can a man ask for (people like you guys) That is one hell of a christmas gift from the men outdoors!!!!!!!! OH and pillar GO JUMP IN A LAKE WITH A BAG OF CEMENT:hairout:


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys are awesome.
Christmas green served.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I totally agree, need more guys like the ones here. Just can't get any better than that.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

The Grinch.


pilar said:


> check out the video he and his wife have 100K worth of trucks and cars in the yard :question::question: why in the hell can't he get a lease :question:


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Green to y'all under your tree! WTG! Hunters helping hunters.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Way to go guys ! Please follow up on this and let
us know how everything goes. Lots of green to you.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

way to go !!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Guys like you*

it is people like you all that make this board so great ,, way to go , if he would like to go fishing PM me I would be more than glad to help.:texasflag


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Green to the three of you for putting this together.

Haute = :clover:
Vet = :clover:
WYD = :clover:

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Is that true for everyone with the same physical challenges? Take a look in the mirror friend. Everything functional? If so, you are a lucky man. I think you entirely missed the point. If not, your heart and soul could use a little work.

Good on you guys for reaching out to this man.



pilar said:


> check out the video he and his wife have 100K worth of trucks and cars in the yard :question::question: why in the hell can't he get a lease :question:


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

pilar said:


> check out the video he and his wife have 100K worth of trucks and cars in the yard :question::question: why in the hell can't he get a lease :question:


Pilar.
You sir are a jackass



FishinChick© said:


> Is that true for everyone with the same physical challenges? Take a look in the mirror friend. Everything functional? If so, you are a lucky man. I think you entirely missed the point. If not, your heart and soul could use a little work.
> 
> Good on you guys for reaching out to this man.


x2 I coudn' have said it any better. 
Thanks from a fellow 2cooler for making this happen. Green to the three of ya.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*Guys, I need your help!*

I was informed this morning that because of liability reasons, the owner/trustee of the ranch we hunt on will not let us provide Mr. Lott a hunt. I had a call in to them for permission last week and just got the news this morning. Calling Mr. Lott and telling him this news made me sick to my stomach. We have done stuff like this before our rancher/owner died but now that there is a trustee in charge, it is a whole different ballgame.

I have a couple of other angles I am pursuing but if anyone else can help out it would be greatly appreciated. If it takes money to do it I'm in. I want this man to get a hunt.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Blake,

Man you tried, some things are out of our control and thats the way it is. I know that there is someone on this board that will still make this happen.


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a way to contact Mr. Lott? I have a guest spot open for him about 90 minutes from Bronson.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thanks*

P.M sent with the info, please let us know what happens


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Give me a day or two to double check because our season closes Jan 1 - all guest permits may be reserved.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Kevin! Mr. Lott also needs to have someone go with him to help him... not to hunt, just help with what his needs.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good luck on getting this guy a hunt....This make smy heart warm know what people do to make other people happy! If I was in the area I would offer to sit and help...I pray that this happens for this man!


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

pilar said:


> check out the video he and his wife have 100K worth of trucks and cars in the yard :question::question: why in the hell can't he get a lease :question:


not only are you a complete jackass, but dumb as dirt too.


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have some bad news gentlemen. I emailed and called the President of my lease board and all guest permits have been either reserved or taken. I wish I could do more to help Mr. Lott but at this point in the season, it's not looking good. At most, I could have got him a doe permit but those are all reserved.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

KevinTx7 said:


> I have some bad news gentlemen. I emailed and called the President of my lease board and all guest permits have been either reserved or taken. I wish I could do more to help Mr. Lott but at this point in the season, it's not looking good. At most, I could have got him a doe permit but those are all reserved.


Good on you for trying to help bro.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I am also disabled with muscular disrtophy and hunting and fishing are the only sports I can still do. I am involved with serveoutdoors.org matagorda chapter, a nonprofit organization that takes people of all ages and disabilities hunting and fishing at no cost to them.
This organization has been growing tremendously in the last few years doing numerous fishing, deer, turkey and duck hunting events. Thanks to great people that volunteer (many of then2coolers) the outdoors accessible to people with limitations. 

Contender if you get the hold of this gentlemen, If anyone needs help or can help contact me or Serveoutdoors chapter president Drew Maginnes at 979-240-1661

Kiko


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome, awesome deal man. Ya done good ! Can't wait to see pictures on the hunt.


----------

